# No ATi card was detected in your system.



## Jalida (May 28, 2007)

Hello, Im trying to run ATiTool again and when I first installed it (On vista), I had the Nvidia 8800GTS OC card and ATITool ran just fine.  Then all of a sudden it's been producing the error box when I start it up saying, "No ATi card was detected in your system, Most functions have been deactivated".

It initially worked fine with my 8800GTS card but now it's balking at me telling me there is no ATi card in the system.  

What do I need to do to get this working again with my Nvidia card and windows vista?

Thanks,


----------



## Kursah (May 28, 2007)

Run it in Administrator mode. Or disable UAC and not have to worry about it. Those generally fixed that issue for me. If it doesn't for you, try a fresh install of ATI Tool.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 28, 2007)

Blergh, and I was fixing to install Vista today. Guess Ill create me a separate partition on my 250GB HDD (since Im too poor to buy me another sata hdd right now) and install it on there.


----------



## Jalida (May 29, 2007)

Okay, I've tried running as administrator as well as a fresh install of Atitools, now I get the error message of:

"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of the card.".

HUH, WHAT?

There is only one choice in the monitor list of ATITool 0.26 for my video card.  And windows uses my video card obviously else I wouldnt be able to see anything on my screen as I only have one video card in my system.

How exactly would I "enable the monitor output of the card."?  That's the stumper.

I don't suppose there is another tool available more specifically for Nvidia cards that has the built in 3d scan for artifacts is there?  I'd rather not take the long approach of using Rivatuner and adjust the speeds ever so slowly then go play a game for a half hour, then come back and adjust them up again.  It's far too labor intensive which is why ATITool has been great up until I upgraded it to the 0.26 version which at this point, even uninstalling 0.26 and reinstalling 0.24 still produces the first error message I got, and installing 0.26 clean produces this most recent error message.

Thanks for trying to help, it is appreciated.


----------



## Kursah (May 30, 2007)

Did you verify using windows Display Properties which that error referrs to and verify that it is properly set up? Try ATI Tool .27 B1, I am unsure how it works with 8800s, but it may help, and you can always disable UAC (google it and learn what it does if you don't know, to see if you want to disable it or not) if you hate having to allow everything you do, and ATI Tool worked better for me in this mode also, I personally like Vista better with UAC disabled. 

Also we do not have your system specs, please list them or fill out the system specs form in your user Control Panel, it would be related to another issue such as possibly reading at x1 instead of x16 on the PCIe Bus (usually very slow video results, but I had issues one time that wouldn't allow 3D at all, turned out getting my MB to go back to x16 and fresh install of drivers fixed that, but that's on my P965 based P5B Deluxe...).


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2007)

My advice would be to uninstall and reinstall ATI tool, without keeping any settings/profiles - updating drivers or something like that may have broken ATI tool somehow.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2007)

What kind of motherboard are you using?


----------



## Jalida (May 30, 2007)

Im really not sure what it is exactly that Im supposed to be verifying in windows display properties.  Windows knows that Im using the 8800GTS OC Cardas that's what it shows me for the adapter in the advanced window for display properties.

I've uninstalled it multiple times now and removed the settings and logs each time.

I have the DFI Lanparty UT Expert motherboard.  UAC was disabled a long time ago, it was disabled when I first installed vista and hasn't been turned back on since.

I'll try the .27 B1 version and see where I get with that.

Thanks for trying to help, it is appreciated.

I've now filled out the system specs in my profile.


----------



## Jalida (May 30, 2007)

Okay, so far so good, the 0.27 b1 version seems to be working the same way that 0.24 was working initially.  Hopefully it will continue to function like this.

Much thanks for the assistance.


----------

